# με την άκρη των χειλιών μου translation in english



## Marie_23

Hi! I want some help with a translation. How can we translate the greek phrase "μιλάω με την άκρη των χειλιών μου"?


----------



## Plus7

Literally it translates to "I talk with the tips of my lips".


----------



## Marie_23

So I can use it on a phrase? "Did you bring the gift?" I said on the tips of my lips


----------



## velisarius

What does this phrase mean in Greek? 

"...I said on the tips of my lips" doesn't really mean anything in English.


----------



## Marie_23

Okay. Is there any similar phrases I could use?


----------



## Perseas

Marie_23 said:


> How can we translate the greek phrase "μιλάω με την άκρη των χειλιών μου"?


Καλησπέρα Marie_23,
could you write an example using this "μιλάω με την άκρη των χειλιών μου"? It's not a common expression in Greek, and I am not quite sure how it is used, so that people who have a good command of English be able to help you.


----------



## Iraklakos

Hi Marie_23, 

I think you could use "mouth" (the verb, ie when you say something without making any noice for the other person to read your lips). I don't think the Greek phrase is common, but your exampe sentence made me think of the translation I suggested.


----------



## Marie_23

Iraklakos said:


> Hi Marie_23,
> 
> I think you could use "mouth" (the verb, ie when you say something without making any noice for the other person to read your lips). I don't think the Greek phrase is common, but your exampe sentence made me think of the translation I suggested.


Thank you!!


----------



## Marie_23

@Iraklakos ""Did you bring the gift?" I said on the tips of my lips" is what I want to say and if you want it in greek "Έφερες το δώρο; Τον ρώτησα με τις άκρες τον χειλιών μου." Basically, I want to use the expression because there are three people in the room and A,B don't want C to hear them. I hope you can understand me.


----------



## Iraklakos

Ok, so my guess was right. The sentence you are looking for is:
 "Did you bring the gift?" I mouthed.

(Not sure about the punctuation, but the wording should be fine)


----------



## Marie_23

Thank you very much!☺


----------



## Plus7

Marie_23 said:


> @Iraklakos ""Did you bring the gift?" I said on the tips of my lips" is what I want to say and if you want it in greek "Έφερες το δώρο; Τον ρώτησα με τις άκρες τον χειλιών μου." Basically, I want to use the expression because there are three people in the room and A,B don't want C to hear them. I hope you can understand me.



"με τις άκρες τον χειλιών μου" (and the equivalent in English) could be fine as a poetic expression, but I never heard or read that expression. Maybe what you are looking for is "whisper" (ψιθυρίζω) ? :  "Did you bring the gift?" I whispered


----------



## Marie_23

Thank you but I think I am going to use mouth because if you whisper then person C might hear the conversation.


----------

